# Blue Heron



## darrtownfisher

How do you keep them out of your pond, legally?Are they protected , if not can I blast them?Im tired of feeding them from my new pond.


----------



## swantucky

Paint ball gun.


----------



## creekcrawler

Don't get caught shooting at them! They are a federally protected species.
A buddies dad got po'd and was shooting at one with a BB gun 'cause it was dining on his koi. His neighbor's a real piece. He's lucky his neighbor didn't see him, he woulda called the police fer sure. He ended up using deer netting over his little pond...


----------



## T-180

Legally, use firecrackers or bottle rockets to scare them ...... they are usually pretty spooky & if you are persistent they will stay away except during migrations in the spring & fall. They are protected by law, but a law enforcement individual (ODNR) said do what you need to do if it's really serious. So far, scaring them off every time they land (immediately) has worked.


----------



## Stoshu

They are also territorial birds. Depending on the size of your pond, Try a heron or egret statue. That is supposed to keep them away. Also heard that the netting works also.


----------



## krustydawg

I have one that likes to use my motor cover as a his own personal dumping grounds. It shat about 3 lbs. of poo on it today, walks through it and leaves nice poo prints all over the back of the boat !


----------



## [email protected]

12 Gauge With No Regrets .its Him And Not My Fish.
Thats My Law.

Moose


----------



## Stoshu

krustydawg said:


> I have one that likes to use my motor cover as a his own personal dumping grounds. It shat about 3 lbs. of poo on it today, walks through it and leaves nice poo prints all over the back of the boat !


He..he...he... Who says you can't train wild animals.....


----------



## theprowler

krustydawg said:


> I have one that likes to use my motor cover as a his own personal dumping grounds. It shat about 3 lbs. of poo on it today, walks through it and leaves nice poo prints all over the back of the boat !


I hope he learns to put the seat back down when he is done!!!
I am sorry to hear about it though seriously krusty that would make me pretty p.o.'d


----------



## peple of the perch

[email protected] said:


> 12 Gauge With No Regrets .its Him And Not My Fish.
> Thats My Law.
> 
> Moose


Don't listen to ^^ unless you wasnt to be a idiotic hillbilly  

Here are some thing that I have found on-line that helped others

Sounds like you have had the same problem as me. The fishing wire across the pond is supposed to work well but I solved it by putting a low fence all the way round the pond. Just one of those wire fences sold on a roll that you stick into the ground. It is only just over a foot high. The plants around the pond will cover and grow through it it but herons will not cross it. It still allows access for all my frogs and toads to get in and out as well.

My neighbor decided that the koi in the pond were sufficient "wild life" for him and he used whirly gigs, CDs suspended from fishing wire above the pond and a motion activated water fountain to discourage the heron to save his koi investment. The plastic heron didn't work fo 
put some wire or fishing line across the pond, and knock it in with small pegs. Put over the pond in a tight criss-cross way so the heron doesnt go near the water. If you also put it round the edge of the pond, it should deter him from even moving near the edge of the water. 



My friend had this problem - a plastic heron was suggested but even though she moved it about it didn't work - the heron even tried to romance the plastic one!So she bought a statue of a large eagle - they haven't see the heron since!

i used a plastic heron and it worked but it has to be moved daily. if it stays in the same place the heron knows its not real but if its moved the heron isnt so sure so it keeps away.

As tempting a target as they seem, don't even shoot in the general direction of one to scare it. They will take your gun, your vehicle, fine the begeeses out of you and jail you if they don't like your reasons. 

THE INTERNET CAN BE VERY RESOURCEFULL.


----------



## sevenx

if it is a small landscape pond (I am guessing) try taking all the fish out for awhile. Maybe he will move on when he can no longer eat there. He may come back not sure. Good luck. S


----------



## LFN

We have had some luck with the decoy. However I replaced the post it came
with so that it turns in the wind. I just used a piece of 3/4" pvc.
Works much better.Also trained my 14 mo. yellow lab to head straight for the pond when she is turned loose!

Lou


----------



## darrtownfisher

Thanks for all of the tips I will keep them in mind.I may try the firecrackers or the statue since my pond is almost an acre I cant very well cover it.


----------



## [email protected]

You can pay for a permit to shoot them. 

Firecrackers work pretty good.


----------



## krustydawg

Stoshu said:


> He..he...he... Who says you can't train wild animals.....


Did you name it.....  Please re-train it to take a dump on the sail boat 2 docks down from me if you don't mind...


----------



## Fishman

There are really a lot of good ways to keep'em away. I think a well trained dog does the trick well.

I don't recommend it, but swans are mean as all heck. I've seen'em chase off geese, herons, and people


----------



## [email protected]

How about some bear bangers
http://www.macecanada.com/canada/wilderness1/cartridges/12_gauge_bearbangers.htm


----------



## Fishman

haha that's kick butt!


----------



## [email protected]

They're also called shellcrackers. The DNR recommends them as a goose deterent so they must be legal. Sure would like to know who sells them.

I'm on my way to pick up some GI Joes and a sandbox right nown


----------



## Lundy

Being that it is near the 4th of July I would like to know were to purchase some bottle rockets in Central Ohio.

I have a pond that I would like to shoot a few over, if the geese just happen to be near them when they explode it's not my fault.


----------



## Fishman

haha lundy.

We use to use'em at our farm untill the neighbors starting complaining about the noise if I understand correctly.


----------



## Lundy

When do the geese fly away?

I had my resident pair that flew in this spring and had seven babies. They were reduced to three babies in the first 10 days.

Another group walked in from somewhere a few weeks later with six babies, they now have five babies.

I end up with 12 geese, which is 12 geese too many. The adult lost all of their flight feathers a few weeks ago. 

I am looking forward to them leaving. I already have plans to TRY and keep them from nesting here next spring.


----------



## captnroger

Sounds like you need yourself a nice border collie kim.


----------



## leupy

Vance's sells shellcrackers for about $2 each. They are very corosive so keep your gun clean. I don't know if they are legal for herons though. If they are protected why don't they fit them with bullet proof vests?


----------



## beatsworkin

Lundy they should begin flight ops in about another 4-5 weeks or so. They usually start around here about the end of July, we have a big family campout/reunion over near springfield the last weekend in July every year and they are usually flying over there by then. Thankfully, all the geese that are too young to breed or do not have mates head north to molt and do not do it here on the "breeding grounds." Those young ones will be might tasty come 9-1-08!

For the Herons, would one of those silhouette cutouts of people work? Aside from a load of #2's, a dog would be the next best thing.


----------



## Lundy

FYI

Picked up three different types of Bottle rockets.

The Blackcats are nice, long range, you can actually aim them with good accuracy. They were not the most expensive but work the best by far.

I can easily reach the island in my pond from my deck


----------



## beatsworkin

Sweet......how do the geese like them? Just a word of advice: If you hear them going "ahhhhhh" you will need something bigger!


----------



## Lundy

I am not targeting the geese, that wouldn't be legal.

I can say however that their least favorite holiday is the 4th of July.


----------



## [email protected]

How to http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/pub408.pdf 
File a report http://ohiodnr.com/?tabid=5674#canada
DNR recommends bottle rockets???? http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/goose conflicts/gooseconflict-9.pdf


----------



## Lundy

Thanks for links!!

Learn something new everyday. Soon, as soon as I'm sure they are all flight capable, there will be some major rocket launches going on.


----------

